
Judge Promoted by Trump Administration Threatened a 2-Year-Old with Attack Dog - ga-vu
https://www.motherjones.com/politics/2019/09/judge-promoted-by-trump-administration-threatened-a-2-year-old-with-an-attack-dog/
======
joelx
It needs to be far easier and far more common to fire judges for bad
behaviors.

